# TT Radio disassembly



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey guys, I wanted to know if anyone has tried to install an aftermarket stereo in their TT. I have an '08 TT 3.2L Quattro with the standard audio set up and have purchased a Pioneer AVIC-D3 head unit. However, upon trying to take out the stock radio, I've had more than a few problems. I was wondering if anyone could give me some insight or useful tips on removing the stock radio. If no one has anything, I'll be sure to let you guys know for future reference.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: TT Radio disassembly (NeverOEM)*

ok, the stock radio is connected to the dash housing, so it's all one piece. Basically, until a dash unit is made for the car, you'll have to go custom. will have pics soon: fiber glass custom surround with double DIN head unit


----------



## stereotypical (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: TT Radio disassembly (NeverOEM)*

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with . . .


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: TT Radio disassembly (stereotypical)*

I had the same problem so I bought OEM Nav...now installing DVD player plus plus...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: TT Radio disassembly (kevr6)*

only reason I didnt do the same is because I didnt feel like shelling out $1950 for navi+iPod when the iPod would list as track 1 through track 1349; when I could have a DVD player, navi, bluetooth, iPod touch screen, and all that for $1000. I should have the pics up by Monday at the latest, Saturday at best


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: TT Radio disassembly (NeverOEM)*

sorry this took so freakin long, but here it is: Pioneer AVIC-D3 double DIN head unit in custom dash.








touch screen iPod Integration


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jan 5, 2007)

Looks nice! How does it sound?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (BMWBig6)*

it sounds great. The new TT radio system is grounded off weird though, similar to how older car stereos were. So the shop I took it to completely rewired all nine speakers. They did one hell of a job on it too


----------



## Audifollow (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

wow nice install i am getting the same radio for my truck how do you like the interface the touch screen and does the screen tilt at all?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (Audifollow)*

no tilt but I love the interface


----------



## msn (Jan 28, 2008)

take a look at this...
http://www.axdn24.dsl.pipex.co...t.htm
looks like there is a dash unit for the pioneer.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (msn)*

haha, go figure


----------



## msn (Jan 28, 2008)

Questions for unit:
1. Did you use stock ipod cabling or add your own?
2. Do you have satellite integration (did you have it before?)
3. Do the steering wheel controls still work?
(how about a short review of the unit?)
thx
msn


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (msn)*

the iPod integration goes with the head unit, not the car. I have Satellite radio but it is disconnected at the moment. And the steering wheel controls do not work but it is possible to make them work. You just need to get a remote adapter from Pioneer. The unit itself is great. Simple integration, screen isnt bright for driving at night, it works well. Custom EQ options on it are fantastic as well.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

do you know how many speakers the new TT has and what their sizes are? i also grabbed a D3x today for $637. i dont have my TT yet but want to buy aftermarket speakers before hand.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

there are 9, not sure the sizes. Cant quite remember the lay out, I believe it was 3 in each door, two in the back, and the center channel.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

9 speakers??







i guess that includes the tweeters. 
i have a feeling it will be hard to replace these speakers in a tight space.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

you should be able to, the shop I went to just looked up the specs on some website and had all the speaker sizes.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (msn)*

any word on where to order that kit?


----------



## turbo1eightG (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: TT Radio disassembly (NeverOEM)*

I love the D3. Shoulda gone for the Z2 though


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: TT Radio disassembly (turbo1eightG)*

probably, but the D3 fills all my needs


----------



## Wyld (Feb 22, 2005)

D3 has much better ipod integration.


----------



## Wyld (Feb 22, 2005)

Never-
I assume installing the D3 blacked out the info panel on the HUD behind the steering wheel... but were you able to get the steering wheel controls to interface with the D3 in any way?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I have yet to look into getting the steering wheel controls up and running, I'll look into it but for now I dont mind reaching to do things on the radio. And I did not lose my HUD display; if you did, I think you did something wrong....


----------



## msn (Jan 28, 2008)

while this looks great and i had planned to put one in, the f90bt should be out shortly and i think it's better in the following ways:
* voice recognition (natural)
* no dvd required for nav
* supports user created POI
should be out sometime in june. local installer says they will have them in july.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

yes but how much will it be? I imagine a little bit more thank 1k flat. I just the AVIC-D3 was the best thing you could get for the money.


----------

